# The Stereotypical Photographer; Does It Exist?



## Soul Rebel (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive spent my life outside most groups that were considered popular. Through HS I was never part of that "group" that everybody wanted into.

There were always these stereotypes for each group. Every group had one. When I got out of HS and into baseball as much as I am now I was again in a group that was heavily stereotyped. I joined another group when I started college to become a Network Administrator and computers became such a huge part of my life.

So I have two questions. What are there stereotypes to those that would rather go out and spend the majority of their time taking photos or walking around looking for things to take photos of. Are these stereotypes close to the truth or are they totally wrong?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 2, 2006)

From my experiences on here & the people I've met I don't think there is a stereotype for a modern photographer!

There are so many photographic subjects and different styles that everyone seems quite individual!

I and many other like to go out alone & shoot landscape/rural scenes and Astro stuff.

Xmetal for example shoots technical stuff mostly with cars.

Jonmikal types go out and take great shots of architecture.

And people like Mansi get amongst the people & shoot everyday street life.

Just some examples but, aside from the universal photographic basics, they are all very different styles and personalities!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 2, 2006)

That was very well said, Chris, and "Think Outside The Box" is a good motto that I've come across here first and that I like.
For, while it feels best to me to be out on my own in nature, I try to step outside my personal comfort zone here and there and try to take candid people shots (oh, my blood pressure!), or industrial photography, architecture, abstracts ... all the latter are experiments for myself for most of the time, but: that is the fun side of this hobby: it is incredibly varied and offers every chance to be NON-stereotypical.

(The only thing I did find out during our UK-TPF-Meet-Up was that ALL photographers run around with THEIR CAMERAS IN THEIR FACES at almost ALL TIMES  )


----------



## Rob (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a notional sort of stereotype (which doesn't apply to any TPFers!):

A person who is obsessed with cameras and equipment, but their pictures are just awful, and they don't seem to care. 

It's an odd type, and one I have met loads at local camera clubs... They're very well versed in the technology and the science of creating a picture, use the very best cameras and shoot on the very best "pro" film.... and yet they can't take a picture for toffee. Whatever they're looking at, it ain't what I see. 

Anyone else experienced this? Or am I on my own!

Rob


----------



## bace (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Here's a notional sort of stereotype (which doesn't apply to any TPFers!):
> 
> A person who is obsessed with cameras and equipment, but their pictures are just awful, and they don't seem to care.
> 
> ...



I seem to find this with a lot of wedding photographers.

But yeah, I certainly don't walk around with a camera in my hands. I love photography, and occasionally will get the urge, but most people find it very surprising when the see my work.

"YOU took these?"
"yeah"
"yeah right!!!"
"yeah....right"
"COOOL"
"Thanks....wanna get baced?"
"What's that?"
"come to my underground lair and I'll show you...."


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 2, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I seem to find this with a lot of wedding photographers.
> 
> But yeah, I certainly don't walk around with a camera in my hands. I love photography, and occasionally will get the urge, but most people find it very surprising when the see my work.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Paul....................:er: 

You started this post so well too! 


(ps Does that really work? )


----------



## bace (Feb 2, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Oh Paul....................:er:
> 
> You started this post so well too!
> 
> ...


 

Depends on the overall alcohol consumption at the given time of delivery.

HAHA!!

100% Honest, it has worked as a pick-up, but you have to imagine me being able to say pretty much anything and then charm my way out of it.


----------



## terri (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes it works for ya, Paul bebe, and sometimes it doesn't....depends on the tolerance level of those you're dealing with at the moment. :mrgreen: 

I know the stereotype that Rob is referring to up there. They're not photographers so much as "gear enthusiasts" to me. It's not about the image, it's about having the cool equipment. 

Think about any bad garage band you've ever heard who had the flashiest guitars and a cool logo on the drum kit - but you winced the second they started playing.  It's the same mindset.


----------



## bace (Feb 2, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Sometimes it works for ya, Paul bebe, and sometimes it doesn't....depends on the tolerance level of those you're dealing with at the moment. :mrgreen:


 
It's all a numbers game. The more drunken attempts you make, the better your chances of winning....err...scoring....err....meeting someone.

:::runs:::


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yes, Highly technical pointing a camera at a car! :roll: 

Thanks Chris.


----------



## bace (Feb 2, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Highly technical pointing a camera at a car! :roll:
> 
> Thanks Chris.


 
Was it you that posted the pics of your setup? 

More prep than I've ever used that's for sure.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 2, 2006)

Well yeah, that's the only 'technical' part that springs to mind.


----------

